# Merry xmas everyone



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

hope you all get something that you love.
Merry xmas all


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I was about to this this thread but you coame to my rescue haha ;-)

Thanks weedkiller and you too mate, and everyone else

only 11 days ti my 17th birthday and until i can drive!!!!!!!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all of you. Try to remember the real meaning of Christmas and stay safe. NO DRINKING and DRIVING !! We don't want to lose any members.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of the FF members...

Peace and Blessings..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone 

No drinking and driving, no texting and driving, no talking on your cell and driving, no facebooking and driving. 

No one should have to die because someone just HAS to say LOL to the latest text message. And that's all it takes to make it happen. Be safe now and in the new year. Parents need to model this for their kids!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! Stay safe this season! I am spending Christmas with my dad in Seabeck and hopefully I won't get stuck out there.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hahaha, good one!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well it's the actual day... MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you needed a second service dog to bring you beers didn't you.....lol
Obsidian my dear friend...i wish you the Merriest Christmas and a most Prosperous New Year....you are always in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys. Set up my new stand last night. Wish you guys luck in the new year and happy fishkeeping!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Its the Actual day an dits 2pm over here, Got my new gravel for my little tank and and update for my 5G is coming soon.

Happy Christmas


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Actually I needed the other dog to play cute and help me find a partner. So far she rocks the cute, but fails to reel me in a live one 

You are often in my thoughts as well John, you are a great guy, even if you work a mainstream job now 

Merry Merry!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Happy fish keeping! May everyones fish stay healthy, wealthy, and wise.


----------

